# bessacarr e705



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

bought second hand 2001 model only done 8000mls. radiator neded replacing-core leeking. all the windows needed resealing as they leeked very badly -sealent cracked. water tank gauge inaccurate -common problem-remedy painted dip stick with marked levels . inside finish hit and miss
but apart from this the vans great!


----------

